# Replaced valve cover - heavy smoke, rough idle, no power, strange noise



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues

2011-2016 Cruze 1.4L PCV System Explained

GM 1.4L Turbo Intake Manifold PCV Valve Fix Kits


----------



## TheMax (Dec 23, 2016)

Blasirl said:


> 2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues
> 
> 2011-2016 Cruze 1.4L PCV System Explained
> 
> GM 1.4L Turbo Intake Manifold PCV Valve Fix Kits


Thank you. Very useful stuff that I will need to do as well. I think my main issue is oil in the exhuast manifold. Looks like it's coming from the turbo? Idle it's noticeable but not bad... stepping on the gas the smoke becomes super heavy.


----------



## SuperDaveDuex (Oct 12, 2018)

I am betting if you pull that turbo, you are going to find a crack right down the middle of the waste gate port, allowing your oil to pass into the exhaust flow.


----------



## TheMax (Dec 23, 2016)

SuperDaveDuex said:


> I am betting if you pull that turbo, you are going to find a crack right down the middle of the waste gate port, allowing your oil to pass into the exhaust flow.


Is that fixable or the entire turbo needs to be replaced ?


----------



## SuperDaveDuex (Oct 12, 2018)

TheMax said:


> Is that fixable or the entire turbo needs to be replaced ?


 Turbo will have to be replaced.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

There are also video's on Youtube that the turbo oil line drain into the oil pan has collapsed, causing oil from the turbo oil like feed to back up and start coming out the clamp.

This can also be seen if you have a PCV issue. If there's excess pressure down in the oil pan this can restrict the turbo ability to drain back into the pan. 

This excess pressure could be the orange check valve in the intake missing.


----------



## TheMax (Dec 23, 2016)

@carbon02 thanks for the info!! I replaced the entire Turbo with exhaust manifold today and it solved nothing . The valve cover has been replaced as well but I still hear a hissing sound from the back of the engine somewhere mid intake (probably the valve you are talking about). Also the turbo drain started leaking but we did move it around. 

I'll look into your solution, I just hope it's not that little plastic piece from the coils that broke off and fell into the valves. 




carbon02 said:


> There are also video's on Youtube that the turbo oil line drain into the oil pan has collapsed, causing oil from the turbo oil like feed to back up and start coming out the clamp.
> 
> This can also be seen if you have a PCV issue. If there's excess pressure down in the oil pan this can restrict the turbo ability to drain back into the pan.
> 
> This excess pressure could be the orange check valve in the intake missing.


----------



## TheMax (Dec 23, 2016)

The old intake indeed had a missing orange seal (Also was full of oil) I replaced the entire intake, turbo, and valve cover and still the same issue. A lot less smokey but rough idle with dimming lights every rough point on idle. I have the turbo oil drain line in hand but i don't think it will do anything. 




carbon02 said:


> There are also video's on Youtube that the turbo oil line drain into the oil pan has collapsed, causing oil from the turbo oil like feed to back up and start coming out the clamp.
> 
> This can also be seen if you have a PCV issue. If there's excess pressure down in the oil pan this can restrict the turbo ability to drain back into the pan.
> 
> This excess pressure could be the orange check valve in the intake missing.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

How-To: Replace Turbo Oil Feed Line

Oil leak on intercooler charge tube - Intercooler Replaced

How-To: Charge pipe clean - up.


----------



## TheMax (Dec 23, 2016)

@Blasirl Thank you, These are great but I don't think any of them relate to my problem. I have rough idle and burning oil at one point of the processes.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Well, the first time around I gave you links to a number of the causes and the second time fixes for the aftermath of those causes. Not sure anymore what you need.

I would at least brake clean the entire oily mess and try and catch the leaks from the beginning. And remember that just because you replaced the valve cover doesn't mean you fixed the cause.


----------



## Baldrico1 (Aug 1, 2021)

@TheMax did you ever find a solution to this problem?


----------

